# dwa holders !!



## hemps123 (Nov 13, 2009)

ok so whats the score on dwa licence wer you live ? im in the braintree essex erea and if i want to aply im looking at £390 plus a anual fee of £190 wtf is that all about ???? why the cost ? and how come its so difrent from one council to the next ? what do you think about the cost ?


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

hey im from braintree too! that doesnt sound too bad compared to some other places, im no expert on DWA stuff tho, just wanted to mention the fact that i was from braintree.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

hemps123 said:


> ok so whats the score on dwa licence wer you live ? im in the braintree essex erea and if i want to aply im looking at £390 plus a anual fee of £190 wtf is that all about ???? why the cost ? and how come its so difrent from one council to the next ? what do you think about the cost ?


Because they can virtually charge what they like. Each council has a different charge. They shouldn't be charging an anuual fee, though, as the DWA was changed a few years back to renewal every two years, not annually.
You will get better responses in the DWA section.


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm from Liverpool, I don't have a DWAL, but out of curiosity I looked at the cost a few months back and its only £144 annually and the cost of the vet inspection. Thats buttons to other councils I've seen people moan about.


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

If you want to talk expensive - come live in Dudley... £1K a throw :gasp:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

DWA!

ha!!

all i need is a tank with a lid... and go out and find me a copperhead!

maybe $25 bucks!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

HABU said:


> DWA!
> 
> ha!!
> 
> ...


Y'know you can really go off some people.... :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Janine00 said:


> Y'know you can really go off some people.... :lol2:


hehe...

i think the councils are gouging people...


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Newport's is £2870.00 I think!

My council charges £210.00


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

fardilis said:


> Newport's is £2870.00 I think!
> 
> My council charges £210.00


£2870 thats a complete :censor: take

im hoping to apply for my dwa this year and im hoping its going to be a reasonable price


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't have one, I don't want one either but out of interest here's Plymouth's fee's etc...
Plymouth City Council - Exotic, dangerous and wild animals


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

HABU said:


> DWA!
> 
> ha!!
> 
> ...


I love that about the States.

The amount of stuff you can keep locked up without the need for anyone's permission!! :whistling2:


----------



## babyjo84 (Feb 27, 2012)

Lucky Eddie said:


> I love that about the States.
> 
> The amount of stuff you can keep locked up without the need for anyone's permission!! :whistling2:


Until someone keeps a chimp, tiger or hippo in their living room, or a stagnant filthy cage and gets themselves, or worse, other people mauled/poisoned/crushed to death.

I sometimes think the uk dwa requirements/fees are a bit excessive, but we are at least attempting some control, responsibility, animal welfare & safety when it comes to keeping dangerous animals.

On teh interwebz using Tapatalkz!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

babyjo84 said:


> Until someone keeps a chimp, tiger or hippo in their living room, or a stagnant filthy cage and gets themselves, or worse, other people mauled/poisoned/crushed to death.


It's happened.


----------



## babyjo84 (Feb 27, 2012)

I know. Too many times.

On teh interwebz using Tapatalkz!


----------



## scottswald (Aug 9, 2010)

anybody know how much in northumberland?


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

Now my application fee in Nottingham is £1167.00 but this is an applicaiton fee, you will find most places with large fees have never had a DWA keeper so these cast are in place for the "specialists" they need to bring in. Dwa vet, species specific specilaist if its deemed relevant.
All of this will be refuended if unallocated. then £244.00 per year which i think is fiar.
Its all Admin and Deterants but on the plus side they are there to grant us the license and we are there to keep them in check


----------

